# OpenSRS Reseller



## rambo (26. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

ich hoste mit einem kleineren Team ein paar Kunden. Ich möchte diesen Kunden anbieten Domains zu registrieren. Nach längerer Suche bin ich auf OpenSRS von Tucows gestoßen, weil diese auch ein ordentliches API anbieten. Laut OpenSRS muss ich $95 [1] Setup zahlen und jeweils die registrierten Domains zahlen [2].

Hab ich das richtig verstanden oder fallen noch weitere Kosten an?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Max

[1] http://opensrs.com/signup
[2] http://opensrs.com/site/services/domains/pricing


----------



## GMF (27. Oktober 2011)

Ja, du hast es richtig verstanden. 

Ne Frage: Warum suchst du dir eine Reseller Firma in Kanada aus? Die sehen schon halbwegs seriös aus, aber es ist halt doch immer die Gefahr, dass die einem durch irgendwelche Schlupfwinkel abzocken.


----------



## rambo (27. Oktober 2011)

Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort!

Ich bin darauf gekommen, weil "die Großen", wie zum Beispiel domainfactory, auch OpenSRS verwenden.


----------

